# new jetter



## droptopgt (Dec 17, 2008)

I bought this today. It's a general wire jm 1450 electric jetter. I plan on using it on kitchen lines and exterior 4" big o corrugated pipes/pvc storm drains. It's very easy to use and power seemed adequate. I like the compactness and lightweight of it. First job tommorow and hopefully I dont regret not going with a gas model.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Congrats on the new jetter.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

4"? What's the return policy?
I've got a Gorlitz 1500 that's been used maybe 5 times just sitting and never will be used again as long as I have it. It's ready for someone who likes using these electric jetters.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

I hate to say it but I don't that thing will do what you want it to


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Sierra... I've got one too sitting on my shelf


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Big waste of money. Haha, yep, same one. Looks like you haven't used it much either.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

There is no substitute for Grande Huevos...:no:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

sierra2000 said:


> Big waste of money. Haha, yep, same one. Looks like you haven't used it much either.


Wait...hold on now. Those little electric jetters kick mucho okole. In fact I'm selling one right now if anyone wants it.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Hillside said:


> I hate to say it but I don't that thing will do what you want it to



I agree. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droptopgt (Dec 17, 2008)

I used it today on 2 jobs. One 2" kitchen line with top to bottom build up that cleaned up very nicely-verified with camera. Then on a section of a 4" big O storm line- it blasted through the problem area. I don't encounter badly root infested sewers in my area(mostly abs and pvc sewers here) So far I'm happy with it.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

droptopgt said:


> I used it today on 2 jobs. One 2" kitchen line with top to bottom build up that cleaned up very nicely-verified with camera. Then on a section of a 4" big O storm line- it blasted through the problem area. I don't encounter badly root infested sewers in my area(mostly abs and pvc sewers here) So far I'm happy with it.



How did it pull in 2"? Did it pass elbows easily? How many feet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

I know you don't want to hear this:whistling2:

Those things are good for cleaning grease on 2" kitchen lines only:yes:

If you can take it back save a lil more and get something with more power thank me later:thumbsup:


----------



## droptopgt (Dec 17, 2008)

Drain Pro said:


> How did it pull in 2"? Did it pass elbows easily? How many feet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It pulled fast and fine and went through a few fittings- Probably 15-20 feet.


----------



## droptopgt (Dec 17, 2008)

cjtheplumber said:


> I know you don't want to hear this:whistling2:
> 
> Those things are good for cleaning grease on 2" kitchen lines only:yes:
> 
> If you can take it back save a lil more and get something with more power thank me later:thumbsup:


I was originally planning on buying a general wire jm2900 gas jetter. Quite a bit bigger machine with 2x the power. But honestly with the type of work I do, the sales guy and I decided this was a better fit. I'll buy the jm2900 or something bigger when I see the need.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

My first jetter was a Viking 1200 PSI @ 1.5 GPM electric unit. I used it on showers, lav sinks, sink lines 4" grease lines and even 6" clay sewer sludge blockages. 

It preformed perfect in every line I stuck it in. The smaller lines I used the 1/4" hose the 4" lines I used the 3/8" hose and for the 6" sludge blockages I used a 5/8" hose @ 100' this way I kept my pressure and gpm pretty much the same. I did have to make multiple passes to get the line squeaky clean, and what I mean by multiple passes is 5 or more. 

Then I bought a J3000 gas unit that is 3000 PSI @ 4.5 GPM I never used it on anything smaller than 3". First thing I noticed is I did not have to make as many passes to clean the line. We had a restaurant call us to jet the line from an inspection manhole back to the building 125' total. The owner told us it is old 4" cast iron, and he knows since he had gone down in the manhole many times with a scrapper to clean the inlet. We made about 12 to 15 passes, and the water was still coming out black and gray. Made another 15 passes till the water ran crystal clear. When the steam from the spray let up we realized the pipe the old man was insisting is 4" CI turned out to be 6" clay that had so much build up on it, that it fooled the old guy. I know my little electric Viking would of never cleaned that line like that. 

My point of this reply is each machine has its place. I keep using the electric unit for 1 1/2" to 4" lines and 6" sludge blockages, and pull out the gas cart jetter when I need the added cleaning power for really built up lines.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> My first jetter was a Viking 1200 PSI @ 1.5 GPM electric unit. I used it on showers, lav sinks, sink lines 4" grease lines and even 6" clay sewer sludge blockages.
> 
> It preformed perfect in every line I stuck it in. The smaller lines I used the 1/4" hose the 4" lines I used the 3/8" hose and for the 6" sludge blockages I used a 5/8" hose @ 100' this way I kept my pressure and gpm pretty much the same. I did have to make multiple passes to get the line squeaky clean, and what I mean by multiple passes is 5 or more.
> 
> ...


 You can take a cross country trip on a 49cc motor scooter, the question is do you want to?


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

The most versatile machine is a trailer jetter. 2" - 18" range and even larger if you're clearing storm drain sediment.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Redwood said:


> You can take a cross country trip on a 49cc motor scooter, the question is do you want to?


Maybe if the person is scared of big boy bikes and it were one of the ones in the first three pics ... definitely not if it's like the last pic.

I have a '69 Cushman Super Eagle that I got when my dad passed away. 15+ years later and I don't know what I want to do with it.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Redwood said:


> You can take a cross country trip on a 49cc motor scooter, the question is do you want to?


There is a guy that owns a local greasy spoon, that bought a brand new Honda Helix every year, and each year he ride it from Lombard, IL to California. If I recall the last year of production of the Helix was 1986, and he took that same year Helix on that trip multiple trips like that. 

Guy said it was the best road trip ever, and always enjoyed it.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

chonkie said:


> Maybe if the person is scared of big boy bikes and it were one of the ones in the first three pics ... definitely not if it's like the last pic.
> 
> I have a '69 Cushman Super Eagle that I got when my dad passed away. 15+ years later and I don't know what I want to do with it.


I took that last one for a ride back when I was 18yrs old it belonged to my older brother


----------

